# Dovii Teaser video



## CoryM (Sep 12, 2014)

Had to cut some good content out of the full fish room tour coming out Monday. So for now you can just enjoy Shawn talking about Dovii.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Amazing dovii. I'd love to own 1 some day


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great stuff! I know that fish from Shawn's channel. Looking forward to the tour...


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Impressive indeed!


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Lovely looking Dovii


----------

